# New to the skiff scene



## C Brueckner (Mar 22, 2016)

samtheman55 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I’m in the process of finding a skiff and finally being a part of the microskiff community! Any things to avoid for a first boat? Or tips for a novice?
> 
> -Sam


Best advice I can give is wet test as many skiffs as possible before you buy one. Even skiffs out of your price range. You might be surpirised how much better they are and want to save for something different.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome aboard. Good advice to test different models/brands. Research what local guides are using. It also helps to make a checklist of priorities, such as where you'll be using the boat most of the time, style of fishing, number of passengers, towing vehicle capacity, etc. A technical poling skiff is a very specialized craft and not for everyone or all locales. Too often on here you'll see someone who bought one, realized it wasn't for them (or a larger family) and it goes back on the market, often with depreciation. Although in this current market there is a lot of flipping going on, too. Be patient and ready when you find the right one to pull the trigger.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Use the search function for what to look for when buying a skiff!
Also I would hang out at a ramp or contact local guide and see what they run, they will be pretty keyed in on the best rig to run your local waters. 
Lastly I would see if there local guys that would let you run/push their boat so you get exposure, microskiff can be quirky and you need to apply the 80/20 rule. Find/buy the skiff that will excel what you want to do 80% of the time and will likely struggle the last 20% of the time.


----------



## Hiram Carter (Apr 11, 2019)

The advice above is all spot on. Prioritize what you are trying to get out of a skiff and consider where you will be in a year. Once you know what you want and how you want to fish it then you can narrow down brands and styles. A first skiff is always a fun journey. Best of luck.


----------



## Cmurphy (Aug 18, 2019)

Welcome! Great place to find a skiff!


----------



## moore412 (May 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

